# La pavoni base



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

All,

Can anyone tell me if this gap is normal, or if I should be looking to try and reseat this?

Thanks,

Harry


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

There is supposed to be a (fairly thick) gasket there, so unless the boiler turns due to lack of friction, it's as it should be.

You want a heat barrier there, else the boiler heats the base (more than avoidable), and you end up with burned fingers and melting switches.


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Great, no issue with the boiler swiveling so seems all is fine


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

They sometimes swivel when heated or just after cooling, if its solid best leave as is. - if you ever rebuild or remove the base try and remove the original gaskets in one piece as the replacements are thinner and the material is different.


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Got it, thank you.


----------

